# Another kefir question...



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got some kefir grains (thanks Dave!), but forgot to ask, how do you tell when they have cultured the milk well enough to use? I tasted the kefir he had (quite sour, like a cross between buttermilk and yeast starter for sourdough). After 24 hours, my milk is still milk consistancy, slightly sour...does it need to sit longer? I saw someone said it needs to go in the fridge for about a week...is that just for storage, or fermentation?

Also, can you strain the liquid off and store it in the fridge for future use and add fresh milk to the grains...a mini kefir factory? I use TONS of buttermilk, so if this works it would be great!

When used in baking, does it lose it's "power" as a probiotic? 

Has anyone tried using it as a cheese starter instead of buttermilk? If so, what results did you get?

It blew it's little tupperware lid off TWICE on the ride home...had to clean kefir off the windshield!

Sorry, so many questions!


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I usually put my grains in and let it sit beside the frig where it is slightly warmer than the rest of the room for 24 hours. It really is your own taste preference as far as how long you let it sit with the grains in. Yes you can pour the liquid off add fresh milk to the grains and place the other in the frig for use later...just be careful it will accumulate on you in the frig. I would think that it would lose it probiotic "power" if you bake with it because of the temp of baking but I am definitely no expert. I have used it as a starter and at one time there was a thread on here about making cheese from keifer. You could probably do a search and find it. Cheese made from keifer tastes different. That ios funny about cleaning the windshield off. Good luck!


Marla


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Yesterday I strained off the milk and used it in a buttermilk pancake recipe...it was indistinguishable from buttermilk. I added the grains to fresh milk (cool milk), shook the container and loosened the lid and put it back on the shelf....this morning it was separated into water on the bottom and what appeared to be a solid mass on the top. It smelled a GREAT deal more sour and is a bit thicker. Put grains in more fresh milk and put them back up...is the separated liquid safe to use (it's mixed back together and in the fridge)....????

I take it you have to drain, add fresh milk every day?


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got my grains, last Thursday or was it Friday?
Anyhow, they arrived ready to go to work.
I am up to 2 quarts per day, and still I have to put it into the fridge long before the 24 hours.
I used some of the Kefiran? the milk from the grains, and made waffles, they tasted the same as usual, but they sure wouldn't stay in the waffle machine, I had waffle batter everywhere... Lesson learned, don't put as much in!
We like the milk, just with sugar and vanilla added, then it tastes like liquid cheesecake!
I have alot to learn, about Kefir, but it is fun experimenting. And those little guys sure are in a hurry to turn milk!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you all need to go to Dom Kefir site there are great hints also many recipes and uses for kefir. here is the faq site.
http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefir-faq.html


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have spent many hours on that site. Lots of information!

But, just not the same as sharing experiences in a forum.

I poured a glass of kefir last night, it was fairly sour. But, I was determined.. allergies just have to go.. especially my milk allergies. I saw something bobbing around, and there it was:
a tiny Kefir baby, that somehow got through the mesh of the strainer, and had grown.
It was about the size of a bb pellet. And that little guy had been hard at work. I moved him in with the parents! The mesh is tiny, and that kefir was in the fridge 2-3 days, so he grew quickly.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow...I love this stuff! A bit of demerara sugar and some caramel or amaretto syrup...yum! I've been drinking it as fast as my little kefir grains will produce it! 

Has anyone drank it long enough to notice any health benefits? Would love to hear if you have!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I drink my kefir, but, it isn't as good as buttermilk to me. I do find that I prefer it straight, no sugar or vanilla added. But, sometimes it is quite sour!

I haven't noticed a health benefit, other than I am eating more!
Oops! Better explain that one, huh? I am notorious for forgetting to eat.
I never, ever eat other than supper. And often I pick at supper.

With taking my glass of Kefir in morning and before bed.
I actually get hungry in the mornings, and the kefir satisfies that hunger. I have never been hungry early in the day before.

I saw where someone said that Kefir helped them lose weight. Well, I don't need to lose weight, but I certainly need to eat better. You know a bit more than once a day!

I wonder, if it regulates eating, so those who don't eat often enough will eat, and those that over eat, will be satisfied with less?

When my not eating gets really bad, it is usually a vitamin B deficiency. Seems that I read that Kefir has vitamin B? Well, it has something that helps me to eat.

I wonder how long it takes to begin seeing any changes? And which change will be first?
My hubby has skin issues, and arthritis so he is hoping for that to improve.
I am hoping for more energy and less allergies. Hey less allergies are more energy!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Losing weight would be a huge benefit (car crash=limited activity and NO horse riding), would like to hear if anyone noticed that as a side effect. I've been drinking it for breakfast too, it does seem to fill me up, just as long as some eggs would, which is good...too bad I'm adding all that "bad" stuff to make it taste good!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Amanda even eating those grains are good for you. 
and if you would just blend in a tad of honey and some frozen fruit (rasberries/strawberrys etc) it is still good for you. Even my hubby loves it that way.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't put mine in the fridge (unless I am going away and want to slow down the action), I also don't completely cover the top (a piece of cheese cloth or paper towel, tightened down with a lid...they need oxygen. How much kefir will you use in one day? Multiply by 4...I drink 1/2 a cup a day, so I keep my kefir in a 2 cup mason jar, you waste milk if you use super big containers with too few of kefir grains in it and don't get all the concentrated benefits. When you get to much kefir grains at the bottom of your container, give them away. Vicki


----------

